# Thank you new squatter punk friends



## BlowUpTrains (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey everyone! First off thank you sooo much to Matt and all the folks at the library (cornelious, caveman, creature). I was just rolling through on my bike tour and it just so happened you guys were having your jamboree. Thanks for making such a fun and welcoming enviroment. I was not even part of your group but felt right at home. Sooo as promised, I just created my account. 

What an amazing retreat that was in the great slab city, shared with some great company. All you guys are great!

Ohhh yea and I was the "blow up some trains" guy from the talent show, that may jog some memories haha.....thanks again everyone! If you remember me and we had a good time, feel free to shoot me a message or something!


----------



## creature (Nov 25, 2016)

There you are!!

Thought this was in intros, & couldn't find it for a bit.. Post up there & folks might chime in ; )

I dinna see but a bit of the stage, but I remember you, mofo..
You reminded me of a squatter friend from the days of yore..

I rember you saying something about bicycling..

blurry.. % )

Anyways.. You sound good & glad yer on..
*anybody* doing the hardcore things is part of the group.. thanks fer showing, man..

Peace,
C


----------



## Notmyname (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey man I remember you haha but I didn't know that you just stumbled upon the party. That's awesome. Where you rolling around these days? I'm dj by the way


----------



## Hylyx (Nov 25, 2016)

Welcome to the madness! 
I definitely remember your songs, hope to hear more of them soon. ^_^ If ya make it up to the Bay Area let me know.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 28, 2016)

Ohhhhh. Yeah I remember you! Although this is definitely related to the Jamboree, as the others stated it is better suited for the Introductions sub forum.

I'll go ahead and make that switch for ya  
Welcome to the site!


----------

